# Bank statements - can I cross out transactions?



## baelien15 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello all 

I am submitting electronically printed bank statements that are stamped by the bank for my financial evidence for my FLR (M) application. 

There are a couple of transactions on my statements that are private and that I would not like disclosed to a case worker. 

These transactions have nothing to do with my transactions that correspond to my payslips. 

Therefore, am I allowed to cross those couple of transactions out? Or would I be questioned by the case worker? 

Additionally, I am paid weekly and my online statements only let me print date ranges that are not weekly or monthly. I.e I have a statement that covers three weeks and a statement that covers 13 days. Is this allowed? Or do each of the statements have to cover the same amount of time?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do not deface your statements. They need to confirm that the amount on your payslip matches the deposit amount but if you cross things out it will look like you have something to hide. 

It doesn't matter what period the bank statement covers as long as there is a corresponding deposit on a bank statement for every payslip.


----------

